# [ebuild] Digest verification failed (résolu)

## pti-rem

suite à :

```
gen2 ~ # time emerge -vDNu @world
```

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/dev-libs/openssl/openssl-1.0.1h-r3.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 8532

!!! Expected: 8319

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/dev-libs/openssl/openssl-1.0.1h-r3.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 8532

!!! Expected: 8319

real    1m34.615s

user    1m32.340s

sys     0m1.293s
```

le lancement de la mise à jour ne se fait pas

que faire ?

édition :

```
emerge --sync
```

après un temps, et ça repart ...

Je ne sais pas comment conclure le topic ...Last edited by pti-rem on Sun Jul 27, 2014 8:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas comment conclure le topic ...

 

Simplement en rajoutant (résolu) à la fin de ton titre.

Le topic restera ouvert mais au moins, de futurs visiteurs comprendront qu'il contient la solution  :Wink: 

----------

## pti-rem

entendu ghoti

En passant, je suis bien bête de faire avec --update sur un bon petit PC certes, mais qui mouline pas vite.

Faut que j'arrive à figer les gros éléments, mais c'est un autre sujet.

----------

